

Learn to code in 8 weeks with Bloc, an online bootcamp for would-be developers - jmtame
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/26/bloc/

======
jmspring
Probably being a bit curmudgeonly, but a lot of these "learn to code quickly"
remind me of the joking around 5 minute abs and the like.

Yes, they will probably help you weave some html/css or understand CRUD apps,
but I've yet to see one that will be helpful in understanding more than the
basics. Smart people will certainly use this as a springboard to get in on the
game and will learn more as they go along. But, depth in terms of debugging
problems, knowing how to connect technologies (or craft your own solutions),
scaling and the like take time.

I don't think we are at the late 90s stage of "you're a warm body? here is a
job", but quick paths to coding, every tom, dick and harry being an angel
investor, and the like do give me a pause.

I hope people do learn, contribute, and grow, but...questions persist.

~~~
lionheart
Well, if you think about it 90% of web apps really are just CRUD apps. They're
ways to make some bit of life easier or more fun, not complex pieces of
programming.

So for many non-technical founders of startups, being able to make a simple
CRUD app will take you most of the way toward a prototype.

~~~
trekkin
"being able to make a simple CRUD app" does not mean the person has learned
"to code".

~~~
Wilya
"being able to make a simple CRUD app" makes them qualified for a bunch of
jobs where employers usually look for people who "know how to code". On the
short term, really learning to code (whatever that is) doesn't matter.

~~~
slurgfest
It's funny that those people get hired while some more capable people do not.

~~~
spydertennis
what are you basing this on?

~~~
slurgfest
Is this actually an impossible concept?

------
ericmsimons
Sounds like this is kind of like a mix between codeacademy (learning to code
online) and dev bootcamp (learning to code in person). The problem I have with
codeacademy is that when I get stuck I don't have someone to immediately
answer my question, which is unbelievably frustrating. On the other side of
things dev bootcamp requires you to be there in person which just doesn't fit
my schedule.

If these guys can actually merge the convenience of sitting at my computer
with the human element of learning, I'll gladly drop 3.5K to learn web dev in
2 months. Are there any alumni of bloc on HN that can share their experience?

~~~
lachyg
We (<http://devbootcamp.com/>) host the Bloc guys in our office, and work with
them on a ton of cool stuff! I see them in constant Skype calls with their
students, discussing all kinds of cool things. These guys are great.

------
jmtame
Minor correction: we are not YC funded; I've e-mailed Jolie to let her know. I
had mentioned that I started my previous startup in YC, so think that's where
the confusion came from.

------
wpietri
Is there some way that's not a ridiculously fawning news story? E.g., the
claim that it's well worth the price tag, or that it delivers dramatic
results?

~~~
jmtame
You can compare the hacker schools here: <http://blog.bloc.io/comparing-
hacker-schools> \-- if you're interested in learning about the economics, I'd
recommend reading Race Against the Machine: [http://www.amazon.com/Race-
Against-The-Machine-ebook/dp/B005...](http://www.amazon.com/Race-Against-The-
Machine-ebook/dp/B005WTR4ZI).

One of our students was just hired, and we've got another who just graduated
on sponsorship from another well known startup as part of their hiring
process. If you want a full list of the apps our students have built e-mail me
at jared@bloc.io.

The bootcamp is really what you make of it, although our focus is on building
an application that you could do many things with: show an employer (who
appreciates seeing code that you've written as opposed to a resume), show to a
potential cofounder, or bootstrap it.

~~~
wpietri
I'm more questioning the article than the program. I know we're not exactly
living in a golden age of journalism, but this struck me as a puff piece.

That said, I'm also very skeptical of the program. I'm having a hard time
thinking of a profession where programs like this wouldn't be entirely
suspicious. E.g., "Become a veterinarian in just 12 weeks!"

I think somebody who wants to be seen as a journalist would ask some some
questions about the apparent disparity. Or would at least refrain from
endorsing something without demonstrating a little critical thinking.

------
krollew
Learn to code in 8 weeks... Lol. <http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

------
slurgfest
Given that people who can already develop are not in any way guaranteed jobs,
$3500 is pretty darned steep. How are you going to recoup that?

edit: Oh, I know. First you make a website which tells people they are going
to learn to code...

------
sonnyhe2002
$3500!!!! I'll use that to take a course from Harvard thank you.

------
Rhymenocerus
$3500? I'm in the wrong business

------
mkramlich
This smells in several ways. Wow.

------
larrys
Love the Arrested Development reference.

